# 1992 tracker guide v16



## EZ707 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys. Im new here. I was wondering if it is possible to throw a 250 pound ETec 40 on to a 1992 tracker guide v16 raded for 40 hp. I was thinking it would be too heavy because of the year it was made. Should i just stick with an 1980s evinrude 35 hp?


----------



## jethro (Mar 27, 2015)

Typically, the idea behind a HP rating is how much torque the transom can take, not weight. I would imagine you would be fine with that e-tec on there. That is of course as long as you are not exceeding the GVWR on your hulls USCG tag.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 27, 2015)

jethro said:


> Typically, the idea behind a HP rating is how much torque the transom can take, not weight. I would imagine you would be fine with that e-tec on there. That is of course as long as you are not exceeding the GVWR on your hulls USCG tag.


Agreed.


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 27, 2015)

So the etec 40, 50, and the 60 weigh about the same. Would it b illegal to put a 60 hp even though i am rated for 40?


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am in Ca


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 27, 2015)

EZ707 said:


> So the etec 40, 50, and the 60 weigh about the same. Would it b illegal to put a 60 hp even though i am rated for 40?


I don't think I would risk it in CA. Or here in Oregon for that matter. Here they do pop inspections at boat docks at peak times and check those kind of things. Not to mention the liability involved. If you are involved in a mishap on the water where someone is injured exceeding the HP limit could be considered negligence.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 27, 2015)

Adding to negligence, your insurance company won't know you and you lose ALL coverage ... so to cover any potential medical and property losses ... there goes your house!


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 27, 2015)

Convincing. Ill just get the 40


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

So how do these trackers do in salt water?


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 5, 2015)

If it helps at all I believe the ETEC 40's weight 232 lbs.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

Your right.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 5, 2015)

EZ707 said:


> So how do these trackers do in salt water?



Should be fine if you trailer it. Rinse everything in fresh water after use. The trailer will eventually fall apart.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

As long as the boat floats for the next 8 or so years


----------



## rscottp (Apr 5, 2015)

Mine is still going strong after 19 years in the salt. I am on the second trailer!


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesomd news. Trailers are easier to replace than boats. Its to be expected in salt water


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 5, 2015)

2 things can help if it does dip a bit in the back with the E-Tek. Move both batteries to up under the front casting platform and or add a pair of transom pods.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

I was thinking of doing that. Either the battery or a 12 gal gas tank i want to put on it. I need to take some measurements to see if it is possible


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 5, 2015)

You'll be able to run forever on 12 gallons!


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 5, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 6, 2015)

I purchased two 6 gallon tanks for my boat when it was new. I found that I could run about 74 miles on 12 gallons.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh man? With my 2 stroke 30 hp i got in about 20 miles with a gallon left over


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 6, 2015)

When I decided to move my group 27 cranking battery to up front next to my group 31 AGM TM battery I got sticker shock pricing marine wire at West Marine. I used the wire from these I bought at lowes. https://www.lowes.com/pd_150923-878...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=jumper+cables&facetInfo= West marine wanted $5 a foot for a single wire. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Disclaimer: Yes I know it's not Mil.Spec., Yes I know It's not tinned for corrosion resistance, Yes I know you will have to wrap the negative lugs with black electrical tape.

At less than 1/5th the price of the good stuff it works fine for my fresh water application. :mrgreen: Just thought I'd share for any other "Frugal" members here.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 6, 2015)

Whoops, that was supposed to say 42. Sorry.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 6, 2015)

I probably will end up getting wire from west marine just because of the salt i spend half the year in


----------



## rscottp (Apr 6, 2015)

You can find tinned marine wire online way way cheaper than west marine! Check out the "Materials for your conversion" link to find some suggestions.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool guys thanks


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok so the wireing job needs to begin. Can u guys help me get some parts together. I got some tinned copper 16 gage wire. Is that to thick? If anyone has a picture of a diagram that works for them that would help


----------



## Flyerskip (Apr 17, 2015)

I know this is a little off topic but then again it's not. Your Tracker V-16..... Is it an open boat ? One with just standard aluminum bench seats? No console or decking? I have a 93 V-16 that has the bench type seats like you find in something like a Blue Star. I can't find another Tracker V-16 with that type of seat. Thanks
I pulled out the wood deck someone installed in this boat and left it out.. It's a great boat.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine has a floor and it is open. The seats are on the sides which leaves the center open. No steering its a tiller model


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's the last seat on her.


----------



## EZ707 (May 7, 2015)

Heres the 2015 etec 40
https://youtu.be/bFxChAuF1YQ


----------



## EZ707 (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the floor supports on these older trackers? I really dont feel like bringing up the floor to check them.


----------

